

A website has adapted bitcoin protocol to raise money for The Muslim Brotherhood - cup
http://www.allahcoin.org/index.php/en/

======
sidcool
I would be wary of donating. It might not be legit. And even if it is, why
would you want to donate to the Muslim Brotherhood?

------
cup
If this turns out to be true and functional then the ramifications will be
incredibly interesting. The flow of currency in the Muslim world is under
constant scrutiny so I wonder how governments will react to the notion of an
online, encryptable currency becoming popular.

I have a bit of experience with the financial sector in the Middle East and my
immediate thought is that if this idea comes to fruition it will be
immediately banned in all major Arab countries.

Alternatively, it could be a honey pot trap.

